# How Wasteful on water are water changers??



## HumbleBilly (Jan 6, 2014)

I was thinking today... how much water does a water changer (python vs aqueon) WASTE to remove water out of the tank? I do a copule water changes a week...!

Should I be using a pump? haha








Image source: http://guppy-fish.com/python-water-changer-review/


----------



## ken31cayman (Apr 15, 2018)

I attach a pump to the other end when I'm taking water out, only use the faucet to pull water out when I'm cleaning the gravel with the python siphon gravel cleaning end.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Probably quite a bit if you are using the faucet flow to pull water. Long ago, I switched to draining via siphon rather than the python attachment. Still use the faucet attachment for filling 2 tanks as they are on same floor as kitchen sink. Basement tanks are filled via a hose connected to the tap I added at the hot water tank (hot and cold taps).


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

Is the tank below the level of your faucet? If not you can turn the water off once the siphon is started.


----------



## fish_gazer (Nov 9, 2017)

Old Newbie said:


> If not you can turn the water off once the siphon is started.


I've never even considered this. Don't laugh, but I thought having the water on made it drain faster. If it's all the same, I can siphon it the old fashioned way into the tub, then move it to the sink when I'm ready to fill it. (okay you can laugh now!)


----------



## Kipnlilo (Feb 23, 2018)

Lol! I did that today. Ran water while draining and didn't need to. You aren't alone. Lol!


----------

